# Beyond The Cloud - Documentary film about vaping



## kimbo (11/10/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (11/10/16)

Thanks @kimbo 
Will make a note to watch this soon
I see its over an hour - great - am looking forward


----------



## kimbo (11/10/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @kimbo
> Will make a note to watch this soon
> I see its over an hour - great - am looking forward


@Silver it is french with subtitles, but it is such a beautiful language i really dont mind

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

